# Splint Modifiers



## dballard2004 (Feb 1, 2011)

If a patient presents to the clinic for a suspected fracture and the provider applies a splint, we report the CPT code for the splint application and append the appropriate HCPCS Level II anatomical modifier (i.e., LT, RT, TA-T9, FA-F9) and we also code for the splint supplies.

My question here is....if we report the appropriate HCPCS codes for the splint supplies (i.e., A4570), would we also need to append the anatomical modifiers as well?

My instinct tells me here that by appending the modifier to the splint application code, you are indicating the anatomical location so the modifier won't be needed on the supply itself, but I'm just curious if others would appended it.

I am aware that if applying a prefabricated digit splint, the HCPCS manual directs you to report the appropriate modifier (i.e., TA-T9, FA-F9) to indicate the digit, but let's say for the sake of this example, it was an arm splint.

Thanks.


----------



## lataashwini23@gmail.com (Nov 12, 2019)

what modifier did you used for CPT A4570?


----------



## RyanRaichCPC (Dec 11, 2019)

You would not have to append a modifier to the materials, you are correct!


----------

